# Youth Obesity crisis spurs sugar warning for soft drinks



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Obesity crisis spurs sugar warning proposal for soft drinks

7/15/2005

http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/news/ng.asp?n=61290&m=1fnu715&c=qdrhrvoeraoqydo

In a petition filed in July with the Food and Drug Administration
(FDA), the Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI) has asked
for the introduction of a series of rotating health notices on
containers of all non-diet soft drinks-carbonated and
non-carbonated-containing more than 13 grams of refined sugars per 12
ounces.

Suggested warnings include US Government recommends that you drink
less (non-diet) soda to help prevent weight gain, tooth decay, and
other health problems" and "To help protect your waistline and your
teeth, consider drinking diet sodas or water."

But the American Beverage Association (ABA), which represents
soft-drink manufactures, has denounced the proposal as "flying in the
face of common sense."

ABA president Susan Neely claimed that asking the FDA to put warning
labels on soft drinks, or any food products that contain caloric
sweeteners, would be highly patronizing to consumers and open up a
whole can of worms.

"Where would such a food "hit list" stop?" she asked. "Even skim milk
and thousands of other food products could potentially fit into a
CSPI labeling scheme because of the sugars contained in those
products."

Marshall Manson, vice president of public affairs at the
industry-backed Center for Individual Freedom, went even further in
her condemnation of the proposals.

"This is nothing but another freedom-sucking proposal from CSPI," she
said. "The nutrition nannies are at it again.

"CSPI's anti-choice, anti-freedom agenda is plain for all to see."

The CSPI however believes it has a case. It claims that teenage boys
who drink carbonated or non-carbonated soft drinks consume an average
of three 12-ounce cans per day, and girls more than two cans. Teens
who drink soft drinks get nearly 15 percent of their total calories
from those drinks.

And although adults are turning to diet soda, CSPI claims that its
data shows that teenagers are actually drinking more high-calorie
soft drinks than ever and less diet soda than in years past-despite
growing concerns about obesity.

"Just as the soaring rates of obesity have shocked Americans, so
should the increasing consumption by teenagers of one of the causes
of obesity," said CSPI executive director Michael F. Jacobson.

"What was once a rare treat in a small serving is now served up
morning, noon, and night, virtually everywhere Americans happen to
be. How did a solution of high-fructose corn syrup, water, and
artificial flavors come to be the default beverage?"

The CSPI also argues that it has the backing of the medical
establishment.

"It is obvious to physicians who treat obese children that the extra
200, 300, or 400 empty calories kids get from soft drinks contribute
to weight gain," said Dr. Caroline M. Apovian, director of the
Nutrition and Weight Management Center at Boston Medical Center.

"If you want to stop the epidemic of childhood obesity, curbing soda
consumption is the place to start. Health messages on labels would
certainly help parents and teens be aware of the risks."

The ABA however contends that the consumption of soft drinks has
actually declined. According to the Beverage Digest 2005 Fact Book,
the average American consumed 18 (12-ounce) cans less in 2004 than
they did in 1998.

And Beverage Digest reports that calorie consumption per beverage
serving has declined 16 percent during the same period due to an
increase in bottled water and diet soft drink consumption and a
decrease in full-calorie soft drink consumption.

"Soft drinks are a refreshing and enjoyable beverage to be consumed
in moderation as part of a balanced approach to life," said Neely.

"Warning labels designed by CSPI will unnecessarily confuse consumers
without providing helpful nutritional information. Individuals, not
the government, are in the best position to make the food and
beverage choices that are right for them."

Whatever the outcome of this debate, one thing is clear; obesity is a
growing problem in the United States. The condition has now doubled
in kids and tripled in teens since 1980, while nearly one-third of US
adults are now obese.

----------------------------------------------------------

I'm personally in favor of such labels. This is going to be the biggest domestic crises in the US within the next 10 years. Have you noticed how we've slowly become accustomed to seeing so many fat teenagers walking around? I'm often awe struck that many of these fat kids seem to have no shame with the fact they are obese. They insist they look "cute" with their fat hanging out all over. The vast majority of the reason for this phenomenon is the high calorie high sugar sucrose drinks Americans are constantly consuming! You just don't see this in European countries.

Thoughts?

Ryan

.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know, seems that kids drink just as much of this stuff in the 60's and 70's and back then I think the sugar content was stronger. No diet stuff back then and kids weren't fat, but they were a lot more active. I think it may very well have more to do with the sitting on those fat ***** than anything else. I have this mental image of one kid on this forum that is posting 24 hours a day with a 20 oz soda in one hand and a milkyway in the other, only setting them down on occasion to type instead of out enjoying life, like hunting, fishing, sports, or what ever and that image is of a over weight fat kid that would rather sit at a computer all day long instead of burning off calories in something that requires physical activity.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Gohon how dare you reference me in such a blatant way. :lol:


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I should preface what I'm about to say by disclosing that I am a bachelor with no children, so I speak from some lack of experience or ignorance.

Having said that, I think I'd rather see the junk food industry run out of business due to a lack of sales rather than warning labels. In my town, a largely, (  ) native Alaskan town, obesity and diabetes affect a majority of the population. Yes, that's right, soda pop is a huge business here.

Again, I'm not a parent, so maybe it's not for me to say, but I wish parents would offer or force better choices on their children than a sedentary lifestyle and junk food. I just walked in the door from shoveling the snow from the sidewalk and driveway. I wonder how many households in my town pay to have the snow removed by others rather than using the indentured servants, living in their house?

I agree with Ben, soda pop is poison, but why not ask people to take responsibility for their own lives and health one household at a time?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Gohon how dare you reference me in such a blatant way. :lol:


HA HA Now THAT right there is funny MT! :rollin:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

arctic plainsman said:


> I agree with Ben, soda pop is poison, but why not ask people to take responsibility for their own lives and health one household at a time?


I think that we have seen in the past 10 years that American consumers are becoming more and more like sheep. They don't think for themselves and have become scarily dependent on their government providing them regulation of some form to "make their lives easier". This dependency is getting worse and worse over time.

Take smoking for example. In order for smoking usage to plummet, we needed to remove smoking ads from the media, advertise the hell out of the dangers of it, put labels on the packages, and FINALLY ban it in business and public places. Now smoking is finally going down in usage rates.. The same logic applies with Soda pop.

If we really want to reverse the effects this is having we need to take similar measures....

Like was said in the article "How did a solution of high-fructose corn syrup, water, and artificial flavors come to be the default beverage in Ameica?


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

You're right Ben.
I feel like I have to try the personal responsibility arguement every,...........shoot, just dropped my cigarette,.......ok got it,...now what the heck was I saying?.........

Oh yeah, asking sheep, I mean people to take care of themselves, it's wishful thinking at best.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

AP, It sounds as if you see a great deal of the same problems in your Native population as we do here in ND. For some reason, these poisons in the form of convenience foods and snacks, cause a greater percentage of health problems for them than do the same foods consumed by the average Euro-caucasian. I am in agreement that public information is the best course of action. Even though it seems like a no-brainer, it seems that we, as a society, need to have a point of information hammered home ceaselessly in order for it to be taken seriously. Even then, a personal health crisis is the only way some folks ever get the message, if then. Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Get Real Soda pop does not make you fat!! This is a great example of people making up problems so they can justify their jobs, yes its called job creation. I think I will start my own career I will start a new orginization and be president. I think I will call it the CPBA "Consumers Protection from Bulls**t Association!

Artic Plainsman You bet Alaska is fat but when its -50 being fat is good. Dont go blaming soda. I met an Escomo girl in Fairbanks and went back to her house and sat around the kitchen table eating whale blubber dipped in salt till 4am. Also about two gallons of beer, and yes Escomos do rub noses


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Uh, no, no, no, and no again.

As I have read, and maybe some of the smarter than me folks on this site can weigh (  ) in, hydrogenated corn syrup, (soda pop,) does make you fat, being fat in Alaska or any other state is a really bad thing, and eating whale blubber or any other marine mammal meal isn't nearly as bad for you as processed western food like beer pizza and soda pop.
Ok, sorry about the pun, that was un called for.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Bore.224,

Can I be VP of the Consumers Protection from Bulls**t Association?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Down here development is so auto oriented there are no side walks and kids cannot go anywhere for fear of getting flattened by a speeder or worse wierdo's grabbing them.

Its not like when I was a kid and we could all go play all day and everyones mother kept an eye on everyone elses kids.

Now all the moms are at work to pay taxes to support an ovegrown govt., and as Gohon said the kids sit at home in front of a computer or tv.

Much of what we we eat is full of sugar in some form, corn syrup ect. I watch my consumption of sugar very closely to maintain my weight and there are almost no processed foods that aren't full of it in one form or another. Its is a huge cause of obesity.

And to top it off the sugar industry is a corrupt strong lobby that keeps US sugar costs much higher than the market would demand.

Once again the public school system seems unable to educate the public on even things as simple and basic as nutrition. Look at all the junk food at school lunches.....maybe they don't know either


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope Jack Daniels is not included . :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> Bore.224,
> 
> Can I be VP of the Consumers Protection from Bulls**t Association?


Sure you be in charge of Southern bull and I will handle Northern bull. Hey wait why should I do all the work :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Down here development is so auto oriented there are no side walks and kids cannot go anywhere for fear of getting flattened by a speeder or worse wierdo's grabbing them.
> 
> Its not like when I was a kid and we could all go play all day and everyones mother kept an eye on everyone elses kids.
> 
> ...


Great Post Bob! :beer:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Kids need to get off their ***** and quit snorting crystal meth. I propose maditory boot camp for all kids from now on.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Kids need to get off their a$$es and quit snorting crystal meth. I propose maditory boot camp for all kids from now on.


You weren't the sharpest marble in the bunch were you? And you want to get rid of the ignorant on the U.P. correct? Wow!


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Ben, you're the sharpest bulb in the tool drawer.

" I'm suggesting it is time we consider pulling out of the Geneva convention. None of our enemies follow it. None of them care what "modern" nations think. All they care about is what Allah says." 
~My Hero


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Kids need to get off their a$$es and quit snorting crystal meth. I propose maditory boot camp for all kids from now on.


Whens the last time you saw a obese meth head???


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I feel that the major reason for over weight teens and kids now days is video games, computers and TV's. Back in the 60's and 70's and 80's, times were different. But now days alot of kids sit on their butts playing games and such, while drinking sodas. If they were to get out and go hunting or play some basketball or baseball, or just anything physical they would lose more weight.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Believe you me, it is the EXERCISE LEVEL of children these days. And I would know. Up until about age 8 (funny, I got my first video game system then) I was a normal kid. But then with the advent of Nintendo, Computers, and more lazy-*** activities, I became "the fat kid" in my class.

When I was a junior in High School, I was 5'9" tall and 250 pounds. Only THEN did I decide that I needed to change my living habits. I cut the crap out of my diet (sugar pop, fatty foods, chips, etc) and started working out, sometimes eight times per week. The difference from May of 1996 to September 1996 was astounding. I lost 30 pounds and looked a lot better. By Christmas of my Freshman year of college I was 6'2" and 190 pounds, and feeling a lot better about myself.

I would have to say that my ACTIVITY LEVEL is what spurred the most improvement, and even through college and law school, when I wasn't eating the best, I still stayed active and maintained my weight.

I relate a lot of my weight gain to having those damn video game systems, Nintendo, Atari, Playstation, etc. Fine in moderation, but when you play 4 hours a day...you're really wasting your life, especially when you're 14-18 years old. Maybe there should be warning labels on PS2s as well?

Life is about choices.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:
> 
> 
> > Kids need to get off their a$$es and quit snorting crystal meth. I propose maditory boot camp for all kids from now on.
> ...


Precisely! HAHAAH Alphabet child first proposed moving the "dumb people" away (and now we see it can't even spell words corrrectly in it's own threads)

Further alphabet child doesn't understand the effects of the drug except second hand things he's heard from "Say No to Drug" campaigns. Methamphetamine is a stimulant that affects the central nervous system. Commonly known as "crystal," "speed," "meth," or "Tina", Meth along with increasing alertness and wakefulness, it masks the body's need for food, water, or rest. It mirrors the body's natural "fight or flight" response, a reaction that slows digestion and increases alertness and concentration, thereby subjecting long term user's to significant weight loss.

Time to get off the computer Alphabet and get back to class... you are missing some important Health classes with your friendly Resource officer's "Say No to Drugs" talks.

:eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Believe you me, it is the EXERCISE LEVEL of children these days. And I would know. Up until about age 8 (funny, I got my first video game system then) I was a normal kid. But then with the advent of Nintendo, Computers, and more lazy-a$$ activities, I became "the fat kid" in my class.
> 
> When I was a junior in High School, I was 5'9" tall and 250 pounds. Only THEN did I decide that I needed to change my living habits. I cut the crap out of my diet (sugar pop, fatty foods, chips, etc) and started working out, sometimes eight times per week. The difference from May of 1996 to September 1996 was astounding. I lost 30 pounds and looked a lot better. By Christmas of my Freshman year of college I was 6'2" and 190 pounds, and feeling a lot better about myself.
> 
> ...


Great post Nick! That about sums it up.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

What do fascists and methamphetaminem addicts have in common??? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :eyeroll:

"Methamphetamine is an addictive stimulant drug that strongly activates certain systems in the brain. Methamphetamine is chemically related to amphetamine, but the central nervous system effects of methamphetamine are greater. Both drugs have some limited therapeutic uses, primarily in the treatment of obesity."

- http://www.nida.nih.gov/Infofacts/methamphetamine.html

Maybe, Benny, we should prescribe it to all the little boys and girls out there so we don't have this problem!!! Hell, we're already are handing out anti-depressants (which increase the risk of suicide in teens, by the way) and ritalin to these kids!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> we should prescribe it to all the little boys and girls out there so we don't have this problem!!!


Yeah we can surely ascertain it's benefits by watching what it has done to your cognitive abilities. :eyeroll:

Nice response by the way. Everyone here can see where you typed (missepelling of methamphetamine vs where you cut and paste something from the internet.) You don't have the intellectual horsepower to articulately post to these boards kid... better move on to play with your school friends at your level.....


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"I've met quite a few athletes in my travels and pasttimes. I grew up with and graduated with Darin Erstad.. "

It's _pastimes_ Benny, not pasttimes. Seems like our friend Ben is 2 kool 4 Skool. Keep it PG.

"My fault MT I forgot how perfect you are. I know how to spell it BAN does that make you feel better. Stick to the subject and stop trying to make everybody hate you."

Hummm...maybe they're the same person...

By the way Ben, you're taking things way too personal. :rollin:

Mr. Grammar, you're my hero!!!

"(missepelling of methamphetamine vs where you cut and paste something from the internet.)"

Misspelling misspelling. Wow.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> "I've met quite a few athletes in my travels and pasttimes. I grew up with and graduated with Darin Erstad.. "
> 
> It's _pastimes_ Benny, not pasttimes. Seems like our friend Ben is 2 kool 4 Skool. Keep it PG.


Unfortunately for you alphabet kid, I've posted enough here for people to gauge my ability to articulate in a very effective manner. You've now posted here a few dozen times, and most of your impressions to us have been quite negative. We've been able to evaluate your posting style and relative ability to effectively debate. What do you believe the impression you've made to this point is?

To answer your question...I'm typing very fast on a laptop that has a small keypad and a sensitive touchpad between my thumbs. I contantly doublehit letters and have odd letters in the middle of my posts, as my cursor jumps to the mouse position when my thumb brushes the touchpad....

Didn't you get the irony of _*misspelling*_ this very word right before I typed your wrongly spelled word? :eyeroll:

Ohh... and another thing alphabetty... don't cross post on Forums... it's not appropriate posting behavior and just goes to prove your level of desperation....

Have a nice day...I'm going to play some golf.

Ryan

.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"We've been able to evaluate your posting style and relative ability to effectively debate. What do you believe the impression you've made to this point is? "

-That you're my idol? :rollin:

"To answer your question...I'm typing very fast on a laptop that has a small keypad and a sensitive touchpad between my thumbs. I contantly doublehit letters and have odd letters in the middle of my posts, as my cursor jumps to the mouse position when my thumb brushes the touchpad.... "

-Remember folks, it's ok for Benny to misspell misspelling (ah, the irony!). but for everyone else, it is a *crime.*

"Ohh... and another thing alphabetty... don't cross post on Forums... it's not appropriate posting behavior and just goes to prove your point on your desperation.... "

-Neither are personal attacks on somebody's misspellings! If you're not going to consider anything I say, then I will follow suit.

"Didn't you get the irony of misspelling this very word right before I typed your wrongly spelled word? "

Trying to play it off as if you purposely did that? Thank heavens for editing, Benny!!!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was once and always the fat kid. Let me tell you from expierence you do not want you kids to be overweight when they are in that jr high, early hs age. It isn't the weight that will physically hurt them and cause health problems later on, but the feeling of getting teased alot and getting picked on that can slip kids into depression and make them eat more or even worse. It is a vicious cycle.

Now for me i was lucky, i discovered sports and weightlifting when i was in high school and i also grew up. I was 5'4 250 as a soph. in hs and by the time i was a senior i was 6'2 295, and was basically the biggest, strongest kid in hs and the teasing stopped. Now my biggness reduced my college debt significantly through a football and track/field scholarship, but some aren't so lucky they turn to other things.

But i will tell ya, i am 26 yrs old and i still remeber some of the things that were said to me when i was in jr high. 13 yr old kids can be the meanest people in the world. So do your best to teach your kids a healthy living style when they are young or they might go through that teasing that i went through.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Norm70 said:


> I was once and always the fat kid. Let me tell you from expierence you do not want you kids to be overweight when they are in that jr high, early hs age. It isn't the weight that will physically hurt them and cause health problems later on, but the feeling of getting teased alot and getting picked on that can slip kids into depression and make them eat more or even worse. It is a vicious cycle.
> 
> Now for me i was lucky, i discovered sports and weightlifting when i was in high school and i also grew up. I was 5'4 250 as a soph. in hs and by the time i was a senior i was 6'2 295, and was basically the biggest, strongest kid in hs and the teasing stopped. Now my biggness reduced my college debt significantly through a football and track/field scholarship, but some aren't so lucky they turn to other things.
> 
> But i will tell ya, i am 26 yrs old and i still remeber some of the things that were said to me when i was in jr high. 13 yr old kids can be the meanest people in the world. So do your best to teach your kids a healthy living style when they are young or they might go through that teasing that i went through.


Great post. We really do need to get kids out from behind TV's, computers, and XBox's. Bring back a traditional mandatory hour a day of PE where kids are required to do an activity that breaks a sweat. Ensure that they have a half hour afterwards where they must take a shower and change into clean clothes.

Body shame has also become so prevalent among today's youth. Look how many kids hide behind their clothes, and won't shower due to negative steroetypes of the body. It is no wonder that today's youth don't care they are grossly FAT. They don't respect their own bodies enough to care how they look or what the future impacts are of their choices.....

I just heard from a school teacher friend here in Seattle that all the high schools have individual "cubicle" showers for every student, and that often students go inside them to take off their clothes and shower all behind a screen. When did this phenomenon take over?

In my day in ND highschool... ALL schools had open showerheads in the middle of a common shower room located adjacent to the locker room. EVERYONE had to shower after class, sports etc... NOONE really cared all that much.

Now it seems we have paranoia and body phobes amongst our youth due in large part to their FAT paranoia. We've allowed them another method to "hide" their insecurities, further insulating them from the obvious truth. Maybe if they were forced to compare themselves to others, the peer pressure to stay fit would assist in reducing FAT AMERICA.

:eyeroll:

Ryan


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> In my day in ND highschool... ALL schools had open showerheads in the middle of a common shower room located adjacent to the locker room. EVERYONE had to shower after class, sports etc... NOONE really cared all that much.


 :eyeroll: Yeah, nothing quite like winding down from a sweaty game of football like a nice, hot group shower. You know back in my day no one cared if you patted another mans ***. How times have changed. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> :eyeroll: Yeah, nothing quite like winding down from a sweaty game of football like a nice, hot group shower. You know back in my day no one cared if you patted another mans a$$. How times have changed. :eyeroll:


Ya know, back in MCRD San Diego I cant recall anyone not looking forward to their shower....

As far as pats on the *** go, well it sure beats a monkey bump...

Humor aside, This is one area where times changing have screwed up our young generation. There is nothing sexual about washing the stick off your body. And if more young people actually had stink to wash off once in awhile, maybe they wouldnt be ashamed of their man-boobs.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> Humor aside, This is one area where times changing have screwed up our young generation. There is nothing sexual about washing the stick off your body. And if more young people actually had stink to wash off once in awhile, maybe they wouldnt be ashamed of their man-boobs.


 :beer: This is sooooo true!

I'm certain that this is a secondary culprit to the youth FAT epidemic we are now seeing...

Ryan

.


----------

